# been browsing this forum for a while, about time I sign up and say hello.



## theone82 (Nov 22, 2015)

evening all

been training for the best part of 10 years on and off and not watching diet ect. over the past 3 years I started taking it more serious.

my current stats are:

5'9

76kg

14% bf

max deadlift 140kg

max squat 100kg

max flat bench 110kg

the figures above are far from impressive but with two acl surgeries in the past 4 years it's been a little tricky. thank god all good and healthy now I will aim to improve the above figures.

the last 3 years

i have been concentrating more on form, eating clean with 2 cheat days a month.

i have tried to post some pics, but I'm not the sharpest tool in the box when it comes to

it. the profile picture didn't allow me to upload from my iPhone :-/

anyway looking forward to getting to know some

members to learn from and to share some knowledge.


----------



## keeptrying (Mar 27, 2015)

Welcome to the forum mate, its good to have you


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Welcome


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Welcome  .


----------



## theone82 (Nov 22, 2015)

thank you guys for the warm welcome, great place to be with lots of useful info.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Welcome mate


----------



## tidyboythfc (Nov 5, 2015)

hello and welcome. you'll like it here


----------



## Irondan (Nov 23, 2014)

Yo man, welcome aboard.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

> thank you guys for the warm welcome, great place to be with lots of useful info.


Lots of useless info an' all :lol: There are a number of guys here that really know their stuff though.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Welcome..

below the box that you type your post in is a paper clip and the words "click to choose files" you should be able to put up pictures that way..


----------



## bjaminny (Jan 3, 2015)

Hello mate & welcome. If you're not sure of anything, ask. Lots of people on here will be willing to help you out. Probably some will take the piss out of you as well. All in jest


----------



## herb (Nov 1, 2014)

welcome dude


----------



## theone82 (Nov 22, 2015)

thank you guys


----------



## zak1990 (Oct 12, 2010)

welcome to ukm


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Welcome along fella


----------



## zak1990 (Oct 12, 2010)

welcome


----------

